# Kingsway Asylum Hospital - Derby (May 2011)



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jun 17, 2012)

A good little explore, place was pretty much stripped bare and in the process of being demolished (too many of these old asylums have bitten the dust over the last 5 years). Best find was the morgue, although only small with room for 6 bodies it was still my first and I’m glad to have popped my morgue cherry now if I could just make it to the padded cell at West Park before that’s gone…

Full story and more pics on my blog: http://www.benscamera.com/Home/ so keep an eye out!

The History

Kingsway Hospital Rowditch, Derby, Derbyshire
Derby Borough Asylum
Date founded: 1884 Date opened: 1888

DERBY Borough came late to mental health provision, although a private asylum for paying patients was up-and-running in Green Lane, on the site of the Hippodrome, by 1820.

The county authorities managed to provide a splendid new lunatic asylum (as they were then known) for the rest of Derbyshire, on the western edge of Mickleover, to a design by Derby-born architect Henry Duesbury, in 1849.

What’s left of it is now a housing complex called Duesbury Court.

But the poor unfortunates from the borough, if diagnosed as insane, were sent to existing hospitals at Leicester or Nottingham.

In 1863, the authorities recommended that the borough build an asylum for 200 inmates but it was only in 1871, when Leicester, Mickleover and Burntwood Asylums refused to accept new Derby patients, that something had to be done.

more history in my blog post: http://www.benscamera.com/home/2012/06/15/urbex-kingsway-asylum-hospital-derby-united-kingdom-may-2011/

Sorry if you are not a fan of HDR


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 17, 2012)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Sorry if you are not a fan of HDR



Generally speaking I'm definitely not, but there's something rather nice about these, I like them. Thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 17, 2012)

ooo...i like this one! feet first hay!


----------



## kehumff (Jun 17, 2012)

really nice, i like em


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah you get away with a bit of HDR as they're well composed photos to start with, you're not usin it to polish the proverbial turd. 
Not seen anything from here before, so thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2012)

Great detailed report and its nice to see its not to badly knocked about,thanks for sharing.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 18, 2012)

Great report, cool pics


----------



## MD (Jun 18, 2012)

kingsway was a cool explore 

i liked the boiler house


----------



## Carlh (Jun 18, 2012)

cool pics


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jun 20, 2012)

MD said:


> kingsway was a cool explore
> 
> i liked the boiler house



Agreed I really liked the boiler house too! so grimy!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 20, 2012)

Mmmmm very tasty. Can't beat a good morgue shot


----------



## BadBatz (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks really good man, loving the Asylums lately. Great pics and report. Might have a road trip myself!


----------



## random factory (Sep 22, 2012)

Fantastic report


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 22, 2012)

What a great place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 22, 2012)

Any chance you could post the original pics?


----------



## sploradora (Sep 28, 2012)

yet another amazing asylum i never tire of seeing, thanks


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 28, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Any chance you could post the original pics?



You mean unprocessed straight from the camera? I'm sure I have the original raw files somewhere want me to did through my archive to find them and upload them to add to a comment?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 28, 2012)

Would be good to see the originals, agreed, but still a good job. Is there anything left of this place now?


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 28, 2012)

SeffyboyUK said:


> Would be good to see the originals, agreed, but still a good job. Is there anything left of this place now?



OMG I'm actually gonna have to go dig them out  maybe over the weekend! As for there being anything left... I cant confirm as I haven't seen for myself but I hear its demolished now


----------

